# Western hts v. snowdogg md75 v. fisher ht



## allstarlawncare

Lets hear your opinions on all three of them. I have a 2007 ford f150 subercab. I can get the snowdogg $800 cheaper, but is it really worth it? I have heard a lot of good things about the western hts. That would run me $4000 and the snowdogg is about $3200


----------



## show-n-go

What are you plowing with it? Just a few houses or are you doing a commercial route?
The snow Dogg have had great ratings and the customer service seems to be second to none.

You can't go wrong with Western or Fisher, it will come down to dealer support and personal needs. I like the SS blade better than the painted plows since they will look newer longer.


----------



## allstarlawncare

one commercial, maybe two. I will be doing mainly driveways though. I am just wondering if the snowdogg will hold up. I can probably get the best service from the western dealer though


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im sure the Dogg will hold up just fine. I got the EX series and that thing is a beast!! Does a very nice job cleaning everything up, etc. But it will boil down to dealer support though. Alot of guys here will beat you to death with their red plow stiffy, but it will ultimately be up to you since it is your $$$!!! Id say go for the Snow Dogg. I paid less for my 8 footer than they want for the western/fisher lightweight plow


----------



## darood01

I bought the MD75 and put it on my Jeep Wrangler and it has worked great for me. I plow 22 personal driveways and 3 small apartment/condo parking lots. Last week we got 9 inches or so and the plow worked great.


----------



## hedhunter9

Im a little biased as I have 2 of the MD75 Doggs on my trucks.. 
Have 2 seasons on the one plow and 1 season on the 2nd plow.

The MD75 is their lighter duty plow, but I will tell you I have used it commercially
now for 2 years. I plow small lots, Drive ways and 2 very large Medical centers
and one I very large Retail center.... ( we have a case skid steer with a pusher box
that works with us.

I do one sub-division. All the roads and every house in the sub-divsion. Usually 2 or 3 trucks.


Most snowfalls of 3 to 6 inches It takes us about 5 to 7 hours to do all of our route.

The Snow doggs have held up exceptionally well and I would choose it over the western or myer any day.....

Dont know about Fisher, never used or seen one around here.


----------



## M.S.P.M.

fisher and western are owned by the same company so there is not much of a difference between the newer plows. iam starting to see more and more snowdoggs around and they seem to have a good reputation. I wouldsave the money and go with the snowdogg if i were you.


----------



## Stik208

Click the link in signiture.


----------



## 2COR517

I would take the Western over the Fisher. The mounting system is reportedly much better on the Western.

Boss also makes a Sport Duty. And Sno-Way plows are lightweight and very good quality.


----------



## Stik208

I was down to the Boss and Fisher, I like the clearance of the Fisher in the off season.


----------



## 2COR517

Stik208;1009528 said:


> I was down to the Boss and Fisher, I like the clearance of the Fisher in the off season.


The Boss push beam does hang pretty low. I guess you could unbolt it in April and put it back on in November.


----------



## plowguy43

I take my Push Plates off every Summer


----------



## 2COR517

plowguy43;1009615 said:


> I take my Push Plates off every Summer


That's probably a real good idea. Gives you a chance to inspect your frame and push plates regularly. Do you re-use the bolts, or buy new hardware?


----------



## plowguy43

Bought new stuff- 6 bolts total on mine so no big deal. I just don't want it exposed to the elements year round. Plus my wife has bad judgement and would run up curbs with it if I left it on.


----------



## mercer_me

If you are interested in buying a Fisher I would sugest a 7.5' SD. When I bought my SD the dealer toled me the HT is very light duty and that the SD is alot better plow. He toled me the HT is for a small driveway, not for a big driveway or comercial use. But if you are not interested in the SD I would sugest the HT out of the 3 plows you listed.


----------



## Letusspray

Hey, I'm thinking of purchasing a Tundra. What is the front GAWR on yours - if you don't mind me asking. Also, does Toyota say that you'll void their warranty if you plow with the truck?? Thanks, Mark


----------



## mercer_me

Letusspray;1013976 said:


> Hey, I'm thinking of purchasing a Tundra. What is the front GAWR on yours - if you don't mind me asking. Also, does Toyota say that you'll void their warranty if you plow with the truck?? Thanks, Mark


The GVWR is 6900


----------



## Letusspray

Actually, I was curious about the "front axle" rating (*GAWR*) only as opposed to the overall GVWR. This is listed on a sticker on the drivers door frame which your shoulderbelt is attached to. Thanks for your help though....


----------



## mercer_me

Letusspray;1014555 said:


> Actually, I was curious about the "front axle" rating (*GAWR*) only as opposed to the overall GVWR. This is listed on a sticker on the drivers door frame which your shoulderbelt is attached to. Thanks for your help though....


Oh sory. The FGAWR is 4000.


----------



## Letusspray

Checked out your pics and agree with the others - sweet set-up!! Did Fisher recommend that size plow for the 4000 lb front end? Did you have to modify the front suspension at all?? Does it mess with your Toyota warranty?


----------



## mercer_me

Letusspray;1014585 said:


> Checked out your pics and agree with the others - sweet set-up!! Did Fisher recommend that size plow for the 4000 lb front end? Did you have to modify the front suspension at all?? Does it mess with your Toyota warranty?


Fisher recomended the 7.5' SD and the HT for my truck. The Fisher dealer toled me that the 7.5' SD is alot better plow than the HT. So I bought the SD. I didn't do any suspension modifications. I don't think it messes with the Toyota warrenty.


----------



## Letusspray

Okay, thanks a ton for the info. For now I've got to find an app for my F-250 4x4 which only has a front end rating of 4400 lbs. All manufacturers seem to specify a minimum of 5200 lbs. form my truck. Guess I'll need to get a heavier spring set up if I'm going to plow with this truck. THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## B&B

Letusspray;1014610 said:


> Okay, thanks a ton for the info. For now I've got to find an app for my F-250 4x4 which only has a front end rating of 4400 lbs. All manufacturers seem to specify a minimum of 5200 lbs. form my truck. Guess I'll need to get a heavier spring set up if I'm going to plow with this truck. THANKS AGAIN!!


Don't waste your time or money with a standard duty plow on a Super Duty, it's not enough plow for a truck of that size or weight class. They're fine (and designed) for lighter trucks but don't hold up well on a heavy truck such as yours.

If your goal is to stay under the max FAWR then your options are rather limited as per "legalities" from the major plow brands and classes as you've discover so far but you could run an sizable Sno-Way with no problems as far as the legalities go. Size would depend on the engine/cab configuration but an 8" HD may not be out of line, which is the class of plow you should be looking for to avoid getting stuck with a light duty plow.


----------



## mercer_me

B&B;1014753 said:


> Don't waste your time or money with a standard duty plow on a Super Duty, it's not enough plow for a truck of that size or weight class. They're fine (and designed) for lighter trucks but don't hold up well on a heavy truck such as yours..........an 8" HD may not be out of line, which is the class of plow you should be looking for to avoid getting stuck with a light duty plow.


I agree, an 8' HD would be fine your F-250 IMO. Alot of people put the 7.5' HD on a 1/2 ton with a FGARW of less than 4000.


----------



## Letusspray

Okay, I do not doubt y'all at all and rely on your experience!! Have either of you, or anyone else who's reading, ever heard of a negligence lawsuit against any plow guys due to overloading the rating on the front axle and being involved in an accident?? This is my main concern. I do not doubt the truck will handle the plow, but it's what we in the fire service call the "Risk/Benefit Factor"!!


----------



## 2COR517

I have never heard of it.


----------



## B&B

mercer_me;1014802 said:


> I agree, an 8' HD would be fine your F-250 IMO. Alot of people put the 7.5' HD on a 1/2 ton with a FGARW of less than 4000.


If you read a little slower you'll see my reply had no recommendation to a Fisher, but a Sno-way. Because they'll keep it below max FAWR which is his ultimate wish.



Letusspray;1014827 said:


> Have either of you, or anyone else who's reading, ever heard of a negligence lawsuit against any plow guys due to overloading the rating on the front axle and being involved in an accident?? This is my main concern. I do not doubt the truck will handle the plow, but it's what we in the fire service call the "Risk/Benefit Factor"!!


Yes. A guy ran a stop sigh with an F150 that was equipped with a plow (that was not recommended by the manufacture) and struck a pedestrian crossing the intersection. He claimed he attempted to stop but couldn't due to severely poor road conditions. And although in the end the truck being equipped with a plow probably saved the life of the pedestrian as he suffered no life threatening injuries his insurance company first went after the driver for failure to stop, then the township for lack of road maintenance and when they could get nothing there took the easy way out and went back to the owner for operating an unsafe vehicle once they discovered the truck was over loaded with the operators consent due to it exceeding the factory recommended FAWR, due to a non recommended plow.

And he had installed the plow himself so they held him solely and fully liable for all retributions.


----------



## Letusspray

B&B, Thanks for the honest input. That is the kind of information I'm looking for in making my decision. There is a SnoWay dealer here in Richmond, and I'll talk to him about it. However, I may need to talk to the one an hour away because this same dealer is the Meyer dealer and he seemed like he really didn't want to sell anything at his dealership other than Meyer. I'll try him again and if I get nowhere fast, I'll contact the one in Manassas for a match to my wimpy FAWR. Many thanks!!!!


----------



## 2COR517

If Sno-Way is readily available, I wouldn't consider anything else.


----------

